# Smelly Fresh Water



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I emptied , sterilised (Milton) and topped up my 100 litre fresh water tank about a month ago. Just back from our first outing of the year (Sheepcote Brighton) and our fresh water has a definate 'pong' - tastes OK ( cleaned my teeth -or those that are left !) - so what should I do - repeat the Milton process ???

Harry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems like everyone is afraid to tell you Harry.....  

Try a little bleach. Bung a few litres in, about 20/30 and then bung a small cup of household bleach in. Go for a vigorous ride and then empty. 

Least thats what I do.

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Get an Naturepure filter. Our water used to be vile, now it's lovely!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

That has happened to us on our previous van...I had cleaned the tank and pipes as normal but then a week or two later, a couple of outings later in fact, we had that same as you whiffy water. It turned out to be caused by algea ( green slime) that was caught in the convoluted filler pipe and that had been washed down into the tank when I used a particulaly high pressured fill ... it must have dislodged some of the crud that was stuck in the fill pipe and that went on to sour the whole tankfull... it was warm weather and that may have helped the bacteria get going..... so maybe check your fill pipe from the lockable opening down to the tank.


Mike


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Naturepure filter is the best way then you can always get the best tasting water. We have a separate tap connected to the filter just for drinking and tea making


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Milton is not recommended , bleach is, but not asnpreviously stated.
The correct amount is 1mil per 1 litre, 
Fill tank 50 percent add 100 mil of bleach then fill tank and leave in for 2 hours. And open all taps, when you smell bleach turn them off.
Empty into waste tank and fill and flush 3 times.
This way you will clean both tanks.
Den


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

richardjames said:


> Naturepure filter is the best way then you can always get the best tasting water. We have a separate tap connected to the filter just for drinking and tea making


I agree, we have had our for nine years and always have nice tasting water. I have connected mine directly to the cold water kitchen tap, so all cooking is done with filtered water. I replace the element every year, expensive but reassuring.

curlyboy


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

*Water System Cleaning*

I recommend you use something specifically designed for Motorhomes systems. We use puriclean regularly, and can also recommend the following:

Truma Aqua star


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We use aqua tabs HERE
After cleaning tank with their granuals for our first trip of the season we then put 2 tabs in our first fill and 1 tab every time we fill up.
Works for us.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Coulstock said:


> I emptied , sterilised (Milton) and topped up my 100 litre fresh water tank about a month ago. Just back from our first outing of the year (Sheepcote Brighton) and our fresh water has a definate 'pong' - tastes OK ( cleaned my teeth -or those that are left !) - so what should I do - repeat the Milton process ???
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry,
If you have a Truma boiler, they recommend white wine vinegar rather than Milton.

Have a shufty at this thread.

Tank Cleaning

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have used Elsil in the past.
http://www.elsan.co.uk/drinking-water-management.html


----------



## lil (Aug 3, 2005)

We had the same problem which,no matter how many times we cleaned the tank, just kept coming back. 
We took the van to our local motorhome hospital and the chap there said it is a common problem in some vans caused by water lying in the pipes and turning bacterious (if there is such a word). 
If you can see where your pipes go from tap to pump you might find a low lying bit where water never really clears. 
Anyway... he flushed our pipe work with a high pressure thingy and then put through some cleaner and flushed again. It worked but he warned the problem would eventually return. As his charges are quite reasonable we are happy enough with that. 

This is the company based in Chard in case anyone is interested. 

caravanmotorhomesolutions.co.uk 

We also have a Naturepure water filter (had it before water started to pong) and can highly recommend them. 

Good luck


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I always use natures great cleaner-Lemons.

Buy a big bagful from Lidl etc, squeeze all the juice out, separating the pips/pith, then chuck the juice in the tank along with about 10 litres of water, take for a drive(To let it slosh around) after leaving overnight.

Easy, peasy lemon squeezy.

Paul.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> I emptied , sterilised (Milton) and topped up my 100 litre fresh water tank about a month ago. Just back from our first outing of the year (Sheepcote Brighton) and our fresh water has a definate 'pong' - tastes OK ( cleaned my teeth -or those that are left !) - so what should I do - repeat the Milton process ???
> 
> Harry


Hi Harry,

The smell (you don't say what type)) may indicate that you have some bacteria growing in the system somewhere. A month after treatment is a fair time for bacteria to grow. What strength did you use? it is difficult to gauge with Milton.

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try changing your filler hose.

I had a brand new hose that tainted the fresh water and no matter how I treated the tank the taste and smell persisted.
I changed the hose and the problem disappeared.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> I always use natures great cleaner-Lemons.
> 
> Buy a big bagful from Lidl etc, squeeze all the juice out, separating the pips/pith, then chuck the juice in the tank along with about 10 litres of water, take for a drive(To let it slosh around) after leaving overnight.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

I would not reccomend using lemons although lemon juice is a disinfectant it has to be almost undiluted and thats an awful lot of lemons  The dinfectant propertiy is down to the acidic nature (ph 2.3) to kill bacteria and water is normally alkali usually above about 7.5 (soft) up to about 8.5 (hard) which will reduce the acidity of the lemon juice to make it less effective. Add to this the possibility of microscopic bits of the fruit getting into the tank/system that will provide organic support for bacterial growth.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Use Zappys product, never fails for us.:-

http://zappysblog.com/water-system-...-tanks-and-containers-in-caravans-motorhomes/


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Try changing your filler hose.
> 
> I had a brand new hose that tainted the fresh water and no matter how I treated the tank the taste and smell persisted.
> I changed the hose and the problem disappeared.


Hi John,

That is a good point. Food grade hoses are always preferred over the garden hose.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Coulstock

If the smell was sulphurous, a bit like bad eggs then this is almost certainly due to bacterial growth in the water system ...it seems that when certain types of bacteria multiply in the water system a gas is produced and it dissolves into the water ..Hydrogen sulphide. When we had the problem I researched this and was happy to find that although the dissoved gas is toxic at low levels it is just unpleasant.

So as Zappy and I have said earlier ...somewhere in your system bacterial growth may taking place and the bacteria will be creating a bacterial slime somewhere ... My suggestion that is that it could be in the fill pipe ...the one that runs from the opening and down to the tank and is based on the fact that when you clean a tank by using a bleach product it is almost impossible to soak this pipe for the required time as it empties due to the tank overflow. If it is in this pipe you will need to either change the pipe or scrub it clean....if the pipe is a convoluted pipe this will be difficult.

I explained how I did it in an old thread Here <<

Mike


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Tapwater contains microscopic organics which decompose when the chlorine in the water dissipates (usually after two or three days). Mineral or spring water doesn't usually contain microscopic organics, which is why it stays drinkable in the bottle for so long. We always try to fill up from springs when we can, the water lasts longer before going off. Remember how many people Londons water has been through before you drink it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

zappy61 said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > I always use natures great cleaner-Lemons.
> ...


Thanks, but only done it twice. The first time was when Caroline asked if she could fill up with diesel for the first time as we entered the filling station. I was inside the van and didn't realise she was putting it in the water tank, thr was about £1.70 worth went in before I realised and shouted.

On that occasion I used undiluted lemon juice and left it in for a couple of days and it worked great, milton had not much effect. We have since changed the MH but had no problems, although always use the nature pure for drinking.

Paul.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi again Coulstock
> 
> If the smell was sulphurous, a bit like bad eggs then this is almost certainly due to bacterial growth in the water system ...it seems that when certain types of bacteria multiply in the water system a gas is produced and it dissolves into the water ..Hydrogen sulphide. When we had the problem I researched this and was happy to find that although the dissoved gas is toxic at low levels it is just unpleasant.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

I agree the filler tube is an area of concern which is why I emphasise filling to the brim. The jet washer attachment is a great idea and I have one on my Nilfisk washer but have never used it as I have no overflow on my tank and I can fill it to the brim. I don't know why they provide overflow outlets as IMHO they serve no useful purpose as the water backs up the fill tube and they are another source of airborne infection. I think a tube or pipe cleaning brush of the right diameter and length is the answer or block off the overflow outlet.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Milton leaves a ghastly taste if you make tea in your van.
We used it in our previous van and it took many fillings before the taste improved.
I have never tried white vinegar although I use it to clean kettle and teapot as it removes lime-scale and the taste soon dissipates.

Alan


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Drinking Water*

don't get too obsessed by having clean sweet tasting drinking water direct from your tank because what ever u do your tank ,pipework pumps and assoc valves and taps will never give you pure clean tap water( like wot we get in Yorkshire that is). weve run a naturepure filter whilst full timing for the last 6 years and its the best bit of kit ive ever fitted. bit pricey but its the only one that removes every thing ( unlike some cheaper ones) , pay extra and have the purpose made water tap fitted . of course we don't work for the company and this is just our rec cheers sue and andrew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gerardjanice said:


> Remember how many people Londons water has been through before you drink it.


You think spring water is pure, and first hand then?? :roll:

You are probably drinking dinosaur wee . . . quite literally. 

Think about the unimaginable time scale involved since all the water the earth will ever have, was created! Every drop has been "recycled" over and over again . . . the mother-in-law could have drunk some of it before you!!  

Stick to beer - at least it has been sterilised! :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Many thanks for all the valuable advice - surprised at the lack of support for Milton - having read this subject (smelly water ) on this forum over the last 4 years , Milton as a sterilising product cropped up quite frequently - however I have a bottle so I'll use it.

So I've got a bacterial slime in my:
a. Top up hose ( food quality -Outdoor bits 25m on a reel)
b. Tank replenishment hose ( corrugated filler cap to tank)
c. Main 100 litre tank.
d. Hot/Cold hose runs to shower, toilet, kitchen .

So I need to 'expand' my sterilising from just the tank to items (a) to (d)

So I have cunning plan !!

I have a clean water container (25 litre Halfords £24.99 ) + drop in 12 volt pump that pumps into my filler point when I use it on non serviced pitches. So my plan is to top up the container and sterilise to the preferred concentration with Milton - then instead of pumping direct into the tank I'll connect the drop in pump to my top up hose and connect that in turn to my filler point. Then top up the main tank with 4 x 25 ltres of sterilised water until overflow runs. Then run all cold/hot taps until I smell the Milton !

Then leave overnight (all connected ) and drain off and replenish with fresh water - should do it !!

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't run the hot taps Harry.

Messrs Truma advise against using any sort of bleach (_which is what Milton is_) in the hot tank.

Do you drink straight from the kitchen tap, or use it to make the tea? If you did, you won't any longer after using Milton!  The disgustingly strong taste of chlorine will be there for months - if it ever goes completely!! :roll:

I just did my tank yesterday with Zappy's tablets, and there's no taste at all in the water. Less than six quid for enough tablets for five sterilisations. Can't be bad, even for a tightwad like me! :lol:

Dave


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Smelly Water*

I get many complaints about Milton it's not the product but often the methodology and strengths employed.

Would I buy a filter such as nature Nature Pure? Well it all depends on where you go and what water you use. If I was travelling regularly to places where the water was of a dubious nature then £200 for the filter and £50 pa for renewing the cartridge would be good value, but if for 99.99% of the time you (as we do) fill up with water from supplies which conform to the World Heath Organisations (European) Health Standards then definitely it is not value for money. Water stored in the tank should last 2/3 days before deteriorating however stored water can for some doesn't taste very nice, this is mainly due to its raised temperature. I keep my drinking water cool in the fridge and as I am teetotal I like my water to taste good. I prefer the water in the M/H to be of the same quality as I get from the kitchen tap because of all the other things you do with it; like food and vegetable preparation, teeth cleaning and washing and not forgetting showering (legionnaires) and I don't want it to be a constant potential source of infection. I certainly would not frequent a restaurant if I was aware that the water used in the kitchen was of dubious quality. Less than 2% of the treated water in the UK is consumed from the tap yet all water is treated to drinking water quality standards and remains so until it leaves the tap and is discharged.
However you prefer to clean your system it makes sense to do so each time the tank has been standing (see my Article on frequency) or at least once a year! Also take sensible hygiene precautions when filling with hoses (they too need a clean occasionally) etc.

Graham


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Mission accomplished - dilute Milton run through whole system including 20m filler hose, tank filler connection until overflow, all hot and cold taps . Dilute solution drained off after lengthy soak and 100 litre tank topped with cold tap water - all taps run until water contents drop to 80 litres to empty all lines + Truma boiler.

Truma 240v water heater switched on until hot water was very hot. Run all hot taps - no smell. Run all cold taps - no smell 

Incidentally we always have a 1 litre plastic bottle which we keep topped from the site fresh water supply - we use that for making tea and coffee.

The main objection was the smell - but thats gone now.

Harry


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does any member believe that they have ever actually had any kind of infection - never mind Legionnaires' disease - from water carried in their onboard tank?

Has anyone ever seen any reports of other people suffering in this way?

We use fresh water from taps as it's probably nicer for tea and coffee than stale water from a tank, however well disinfected, but I'm willing to take a chance with teeth-cleaning and showering. Saves a lot of time and money.

Phil


----------

